# Simdock ?



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

I have downloaded Simdock now its a .tar.bz2 file plz tell me how to install it  and steps how to treat installation files like this 

Regards

Also plz tell me hoiw to un-install an application from teminal.. Like sudo apt-get install xyz for files that are there in rep..so plz tell me the terminal cmd


----------



## Possible (Aug 11, 2007)

Give me a link to the Simdock.tar.bz2 to help you better.

Generally, it is done by running these in order:

1. ./configure
2. make
3. make install

And for the apt-get thing, syntax is:

```
apt-get [B]remove[/B] <name>
```


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ Where to use those three comands 
1. ./configure
2. make
3. make install  Plz be clear . am feeling fish out of waer.. without dock   *sourceforge.net/projects/simdock/


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

In terminal.
Or use Ctrl + Alt + F2 (Till F6), change the location to the folder first.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> In terminal.
> Or use Ctrl + Alt + F2 (Till F6), change the location to the folder first.




```
bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
bash: /home/shashwat/Desktop/simdock./configure: No such file or directory
```
 I haven't done this installation earlier  plz be more clear 

Also how to open a application from terminal  if the icon is not appearing in alt+f2 and in menus


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

^ If the icon is not appearing in the AltF2 then you dont know the exact name of the binary file. And if you dont know the name, then even terminal wont help. At least something appears if the file name is right. (Like in KDE a blue gear appears for firefox(in my case))
There are some programs whose name does not appear in the menu, so dont worry. AltF2 zindabaad. But this is uncommon.

First of all extract all the files in some folder. Like /home/shashwat/simdock/
then open terminal. 
cd /home/shashwat/simdock/
open README file. This is *very important* as sometimes some prefixes are used while installation and if you dont use them, then most of the time the app wont be working fine. Then do:
./configure           (This checks for the neccessary dependencies)
make                  (This compiles the various files using compiler in your PC)
su(or use sudo if su doesnt work) make install      (This installs the files made in the previous step)

Hope this helps. You get those errors because the location you gave was wrong or you might not have extracted the files.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$ ./configure
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... no
checking for gpp... no
checking for aCC... no
checking for CC... no
checking for cxx... no
checking for cc++... no
checking for cl.exe... no
checking for FCC... no
checking for KCC... no
checking for RCC... no
checking for xlC_r... no
checking for xlC... no
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... 
configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
```

I got this error plz help me


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh god. Which distro are you using? 
It has no bloody compiler. This is what ./configure do. Now you need to download and install gcc/g++ and then only you can carry on your installation.

Or seriously try to find a setup of simdock (like .deb;.rpm) as it wont be compiling the files beforehand.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ cd /home/shashwat/simdock/
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$ ./configure
checking for g++... g++
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for wx-config... no
configure: error:
                wxWidgets must be installed on your system.

                Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
                where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned by
                'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)
                is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and
                wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.

shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$
```

Plz tell me how to install wxwidgets can't install it by 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install wxWidgets
```


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

The configuration checked for wx-config and its not installed. INstead of wxwidgets, try "sudo apt-get install wxconfig" and then report back. wxwidgets  might be a part of wxconfig, so you need to install the parent app, i.e wxconfig.

PS: Please also try wx-config if wxconfig does not work because in Linux even a '-' matters

*And yes this thread will help you.*

*ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2006/05/21/installing-basic-development-tools/

*Read it for sure before installing wxconfig.*


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ There is no package called  wx config 


```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wxconfig
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package wxconfig
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$
```


```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ cd /home/shashwat/simdock
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$ ./configure
checking for g++... g++
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for wx-config... /usr/bin/wx-config
checking for wxWindows version >= 2.8.0... 
  Warning: No config found to match: /usr/bin/wx-config --static --libs
           in /usr/lib/wx/config
  If you require this configuration, please install the desired
  library build.  If this is part of an automated configuration
  test and no other errors occur, you may safely ignore it.
  You may use wx-config --list to see all configs available in
  the default prefix.

yes (version 2.8.1)
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes
checking for _Bool... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for pid_t... yes
checking vfork.h usability... no
checking vfork.h presence... no
checking for vfork.h... no
checking for fork... yes
checking for vfork... yes
checking for working fork... yes
checking for working vfork... (cached) yes
checking for dup2... yes
checking for sqrt... yes
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$ make
cd . && /bin/bash /home/shashwat/simdock/missing --run aclocal-1.9 
/home/shashwat/simdock/missing: line 52: aclocal-1.9: command not found
WARNING: `aclocal-1.9' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.  You might want
         to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.  Grab them from
         any GNU archive site.
 cd . && /bin/bash /home/shashwat/simdock/missing --run automake-1.9 --gnu 
/home/shashwat/simdock/missing: line 52: automake-1.9: command not found
WARNING: `automake-1.9' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.
         You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.
         Grab them from any GNU archive site.
cd . && /bin/bash /home/shashwat/simdock/missing --run autoconf
/home/shashwat/simdock/missing: line 52: autoconf: command not found
WARNING: `autoconf' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `configure.in'.  You might want to install the
         `Autoconf' and `GNU m4' packages.  Grab them from any GNU
         archive site.
/bin/bash ./config.status --recheck
running CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/bash /bin/bash ./configure   --no-create --no-recursion
checking for g++... g++
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for wx-config... /usr/bin/wx-config
checking for wxWindows version >= 2.8.0... 
  Warning: No config found to match: /usr/bin/wx-config --static --libs
           in /usr/lib/wx/config
  If you require this configuration, please install the desired
  library build.  If this is part of an automated configuration
  test and no other errors occur, you may safely ignore it.
  You may use wx-config --list to see all configs available in
  the default prefix.

yes (version 2.8.1)
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes
checking for _Bool... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for pid_t... yes
checking vfork.h usability... no
checking vfork.h presence... no
checking for vfork.h... no
checking for fork... yes
checking for vfork... yes
checking for working fork... yes
checking for working vfork... (cached) yes
checking for dup2... yes
checking for sqrt... yes
configure: creating ./config.status
 /bin/bash ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands
cd . && /bin/bash /home/shashwat/simdock/missing --run autoheader
/home/shashwat/simdock/missing: line 52: autoheader: command not found
WARNING: `autoheader' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `acconfig.h' or `configure.in'.  You might want
         to install the `Autoconf' and `GNU m4' packages.  Grab them
         from any GNU archive site.
rm -f stamp-h1
touch config.h.in
make  all-am
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/shashwat/simdock'
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.   -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__  -g -O2  -MT getBg.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/getBg.Tpo" -c -o getBg.o `test -f 'src/getBg.cc' || echo './'`src/getBg.cc; \
        then mv -f ".deps/getBg.Tpo" ".deps/getBg.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/getBg.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.   -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__  -g -O2  -MT main.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/main.Tpo" -c -o main.o `test -f 'src/main.cc' || echo './'`src/main.cc; \
        then mv -f ".deps/main.Tpo" ".deps/main.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/main.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
src/main.cc: In member function ‘void MyFrame::OnPaint(wxPaintEvent&)’:
src/main.cc:894: warning: taking address of temporary
src/main.cc:917: warning: taking address of temporary
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.   -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__  -g -O2  -MT simImage.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/simImage.Tpo" -c -o simImage.o `test -f 'src/simImage.cc' || echo './'`src/simImage.cc; \
        then mv -f ".deps/simImage.Tpo" ".deps/simImage.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/simImage.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.   -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__  -g -O2  -MT main_arguments.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/main_arguments.Tpo" -c -o main_arguments.o `test -f 'src/main_arguments.cc' || echo './'`src/main_arguments.cc; \
        then mv -f ".deps/main_arguments.Tpo" ".deps/main_arguments.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/main_arguments.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.   -I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__  -g -O2  -MT main_settings.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/main_settings.Tpo" -c -o main_settings.o `test -f 'src/main_settings.cc' || echo './'`src/main_settings.cc; \
        then mv -f ".deps/main_settings.Tpo" ".deps/main_settings.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/main_settings.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
g++  -g -O2    -o simbar  getBg.o main.o simImage.o main_arguments.o main_settings.o  -pthread   -lwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_qa-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_html-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8 -lwx_gtk2u_core-2.8 -lwx_baseu_xml-2.8 -lwx_baseu_net-2.8 -lwx_baseu-2.8 
cd . && /bin/bash ./config.status config.h
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shashwat/simdock'
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$ sudo make install
Password:
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/shashwat/simdock'
test -z "/usr/local/bin" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/local/bin"
  /usr/bin/install -c 'simbar' '/usr/local/bin/simbar'
test -z "/usr/share/SimBar" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/share/SimBar"
 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'src/bg.png' '/usr/share/SimBar/bg.png'
 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'src/bg2.png' '/usr/share/SimBar/bg2.png'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shashwat/simdock'
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~/simdock$
```

Install finished plz tell me how to open it


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

I think that you should type simdock at AltF2. Well I dont know about Simdock since Ive never used it. But search around in the menu, there should be a binary in it.

Wait for other people's comment on this.
Sorry I coudnt help more.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 12, 2007)

*www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=SimDock
^^ download the 32-bit .deb(setup.exe as in windows  ) and install by double clicking while internet is ON.

compiling from source n install is cool.but u need to keep the compiled directory forever-just in case to uninstall.u can try "sudo make uninstall" and if the script is correct it will uninstall.that's why we need to get .debs.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

^^THanks wprking gr8 There is no option I can switch the Dock to upper side ...Help . Just a que.. Now icon is appearing but when I installed from the source why icon wasn't appearing  Hey I added it in startup manager is simdock the command for it


----------



## praka123 (Aug 12, 2007)

i am not familiar with this fancy items  but u can try dragging the dock to the side u want it to stick-may bbe it works,else 
btwn as a law remember dont try source compiling.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey I added it in startup manager is simdock the command for it ...also its always on top of everything no option in settings pl telll a method i u kno

1 more que.. Suppose the dock get auto close by hang then all the icon I added get lost is there a way to secure those icons  Well the dock looks awesome


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^please post a screenshot.
Search google about saving the items on simdock, this might help.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^please post a screenshot.
> Search google about saving the items on simdock, this might help.



*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/3874_8cprp/Screenshot.png

This is the best  can get @ 256 Mb ram and with onboard GPU  Thanks to all who helped me


----------



## praka123 (Aug 12, 2007)

nice!


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^+1.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

1 more vote, looks great.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

simdock isnt working on gutsy it says dependency missing - libwnck18 i searched in synaptic and it has libwnck22


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

did u pressed "reload" on synaptic when internet is ON.it may help!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

Simdock has some bugs. You may wanna wait for a stable release. They may fix the bugs in there.


----------

